# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Oh hi

## maverickgtr

Well. I'm Heather. I'm from Texas. I'm a college student. My herps are from Wisconsin which is where my boyfriend lived until three weeks ago. No I'm not from Wisconsin. He's from Chicago. We're just weird, and like to make things complicated. But, after a 1027 mile drive in a giant truck full of stuff we have three reptiles at my old apartment which has become our apartment. We even convinced my roommate to start liking snakes and now she wants a corn snake or ball python. 

So far we have for reptiles:
1 male standard ball python [Sparks]
1 female standard ball python [Zoey]
1 Sandfire x Giant German Citrus Hypo Western Bearded Dragon that's crazy and we think is a male but so far is unsexed [Loki]
1 tattoo of a Crested Gecko
And in the next month or so we plan on getting a gorgeous rust colored Harlequin Crested Gecko.

We also have a female husky that's fluffy and likes to play and do flips [Kaiya]

And once we move to a larger apartment to accommodate more tanks, I'm sure I'll go reptile crazy and we'll have plenty of tropical and desert reptiles.

I found this place in multiple searches about ball pythons while researching before I got Zoey and in recent searches so I thought I'd go ahead and join. And I did. So hiiiiiiiiiiii!

----------


## snakecharmer3638

Hello Heather!!!!

Welcome to the addiction.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vypyrz

Hello Heather, and  :Welcome:  to BP.net...

----------


## llovelace

Welcome to BP.net  :Smile:

----------


## Boanerges

Welcome to BP.net  :Good Job:  Any questions you may have feel free to ask!!!

----------


## JNballs

hi and welcome! please let see you crested tattoo! my girlfriend loves all these rhacos, we also have a few species, and she would like to have some on her skin, but cannot decide on a "picture" for this,...

----------


## maverickgtr

Thanks for the warm welcome! Pics of all the animals scaly, furry and inked are coming soon, I have pics of all of them now, but they're either from my phone camera so less than par or older... We're in the process of cleaning tanks, so I plan on getting new pics when all the herps are out anyway. I'll probably post a couple here and then in the proper post pics threads I've seen.

The tattoo isn't on me. I wish it was sometimes though. haha I need more tattoos of reptiles, actually. It's on my boyfriend's back on his shoulder blade as if it's crawling up his back. I just really like it and the idea of it looking like a giant crested gecko is climbing up his back. I'm considering getting something like that when I have money. Here's his tattoo though (he was distracted with Forza so I snapped a couple pics):
For sizing:

Close up:

----------

